# Body part cookies - for the hard core!!!



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

I saw these body part cookies while browsing ideas online. While I am amazed at the artistry they are probably a little too realistic for me. But since some here might appreciate them I decided to share the link.

http://www.geekologie.com/2012/08/too-far-realistic-severed-toe-w-fungus-c.php


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Oh man, that is pretty gross. I think the paint job and detailing really takes it into the gross factor! Ewww, but cool!


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

WOW, those are nasty looking, would be cool with out the blood I think


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

And here I thought my severed finger pretzels were pretty nasty.







Those blow mine out of the water!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I think they look delicious...but then again.......I will put anything in my mouth....


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

^ There's no way I'm gonna touch that one!!!


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Who would actually eat them?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Does eating one of those make you a cannibal?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Such artistry!

MommaMoose your fingers are a delight!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

MommaMoose- could you give me a quick rundown on how you made those deliciously gross edibles?


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

LOL I LOVE them but I am also wondering if you went to all the trouble of making them WOULD anyone eat them?????


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

those are cool and i like mama's too ..and yeah i know peeps that will eat them ..lol


----------



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

Love it. I would eat many.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:I think they look delicious...but then again.......I will put anything in my mouth....





The Halloween Lady said:


> ^ There's no way I'm gonna touch that one!!!


^me either. I'm trying to behave myself! Don't laugh!


----------



## Haunt Maker (Sep 2, 2012)

The fingers look fantastic!


----------

